

How Facebook Will Put Google Out Of Business - profitbaron
http://techcrunch.com/2011/06/03/facebook-google-out-of-business/

======
sek
This big talk based on assumptions is so boring.

How to make a title people click on:

"How Git will kill the publishing industry"

Everyone can commit, the crowd knows much more than the individual writer. All
texts will shared by Git open source for free, so nobody will buy anything any
more.

You say this is bullshit? It is, but you can't prove me wrong.

------
junklight
Yes. The fact that Facebook knows what bands and tv all my friends are into is
why i choose to do my tens of searches a day on Facebook. Pity it never tells
me anything useful.

So the author thought of a cool metaphor about dust and archeologists. Shame
it's complete rubbish. This isn't a game where Facebook has more data than
Google. It has _different_ data. Useful and cool data for sure. And I'm sure
google would love to get their grubby little paws on it too. But if the author
thinks that Facebook are casually going to replace Google or even that we are
all going to loose interest in what Google offers then _really_ should they
even be writing opinion pieces?

